# e-collar and zooming and biting



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

Our 5 month old male just starts running wildly around the house, even after exercise. We are afraid he will wind up going thru our living room picture window. Followed by jumping and being very mouthy. We have been putting him in his crate to calm down. We don't want him to hurt himself or us !!! Has anyone used an e-collar to get him to settle ?

Thank you for any helpful comments


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never used a ecollar for zoomies.
I would probably take him in the backyard for a little while. let him burn off a little steam. Then either give him some sort of long lasting chew so he will calm down. A good chance he is doing his last hurrah, before crashing into a deep sleep. So crating him with, or after his chew is not a bad idea.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Sounds like classic "Zoomies" to me! I refer to the behavior as "Psycho Hour". Though, they only ever last a few minutes.

@texasred's response above is spot-on as it relates to how I personally deal with Aly's zoomies.

The behaviors you describe are very much the same as what I dealt with, with Aly at that age. I chose not to conflate zoomies, jumping and mouthiness as a single behavior. The last two are negative and were addressed separately through training, maturity and patience.

The zoomies themselves, I never thought of as negative. I have a sneaking suspicion they are some type of instinctual "Fight or Flight" response practice and never thought to quell them. 

At 17 months old, Aly still gets the zoomies. Though, not as frequently. Quite frankly, I think they are a riot!!! If they begin in the house, out the door we both go! Zoom, Zoom, Zoom... Zoom Zoom... she then stops, looks at me with a crazy expression of "what the heck just happened?!?!?" and back in we go. A few minutes of hilarity!


----------



## zubair shafiq (9 mo ago)

e-coller and zooming are good ways to train dogs.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Ignore Zubair

E collar should not be used for zoomies. You are experiencing the joy of a Vizsla pup. He will begin to grow out of this phase.It is a very difficult time but you have to keep yourself under control. No e collar for zooms


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

The mouthiness is pretty normal at this age also


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Zoomies are normal and should not be corrected in my opinion. They are a natural outlet for energy and not necessarily a "bad" behavior. Let them happen and they burn out on their own. If you must, take them outside to "shake it off". If your pup is getting enough off leash activity and exercise (not just in the backyard) , ... zoomies shouldl be much less of an occurance inside the household.


----------



## mother of vizslas (9 mo ago)

Ours does the same thing after we get home from walks, its usually just the last bit of pent up energy that turns into zoomies before he settles. We try to direct him outside and chase him around for a bit, usually only lasts 5 min, if you can't get him out of the house because the zoomies are already crazywe redirect with a chewie that he really likes and is not readily available ie we only give him those ones on special occasions, but he knows the word chewie so he stops what he's doing and pays attention and giving him the chewie, he takes it and runs off to his bed and settles down with it straight away. Dinner time also helps stop the zoomies in the house, if he's about to zoom and it's dinner time anyway I grab his bowl and he automatically sits and waits for it.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I run to capture the zoomies on my phone video. When your dog is older and doesn't do them anymore...you will wish you had a couple of these movies saved. I still look back on my first V's zoomie videos from 10 years ago and I just laugh


----------

